# Raw pack leg quarters quart jars pressure canning



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Is this advised or not?
To pressure can leg quarters with bones, raw pack, in quart jars, pressure canning?
My family is not very persnickety-they just like to eat. Are there pros and cons to canning leg quarters this way?
My pressure canner is all set up, my jars are clean, I could use more room in the freezers and the leg quarters were on sale.
Remove the skin, or not? Any wisdom on what you think about it? TIA ~Feather

advised, in-advised
with bones, without bones
raw pack or hot pack
skin or no skin


----------



## BusyMama (Jul 21, 2013)

I can leg quarters this way. Peel the skin off and pack them into the jars and top the jars off with hot water or hot broth and then pressure can. Makes delicious chicken!


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

BusyMama said:


> I can leg quarters this way. Peel the skin off and pack them into the jars and top the jars off with hot water or hot broth and then pressure can. Makes delicious chicken!


Thanks for the answer, I was very unsure if I wanted to peel the skin off or not. I'll go with your suggestion. Thanks!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I can them that way except I don't pull off the skin as I love the fatty skin. Also, I don't add but about 1/4 cup of broth since a lot of juice will come out of the chicken and I don't want the jars overflowing. I believe the Blue Book says not to add any broth or water when raw canning, but I do add a bit.


----------



## BusyMama (Jul 21, 2013)

You are welcome..


----------



## BusyMama (Jul 21, 2013)

Belfrybat said:


> I can them that way except I don't pull off the skin as I love the fatty skin. Also, I don't add but about 1/4 cup of broth since a lot of juice will come out of the chicken and I don't want the jars overflowing. I believe the Blue Book says not to add any broth or water when raw canning, but I do add a bit.


Doesn't the skin being left on make the amt of fat in the jar so much that the fat climbs the jar sides and prevents sealing? That is what I've read in my research, so I've not tried it skin on. I'm curious about this. Thanks for sharing.


----------

